#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Wie Wil Mij Aub Helpen?

## dolfijn101

Salaam dames en heren.

Ik zit met een probleem en ik hoop dat iemand me kan helpen of advies kan geven. Ik heb zo'n 7 maanden contact met een Marokaanse jongen. Ik zelf ben ook van marokaanse afkomst en ben islamitisch. Ik ben op deze jongen verliefd geworden. Maar de Islam vertelt ons dat we geen relatie mogen beginnen met elkaar. Ik probeerde daarom deze gevoelens te negeren, maar ze bleven maar doorgaan. Ik denk de hele dag door aan hem. Zondag toen ik de rah sha ging bidden had ik ALLAH om hulp gevraagd om voor deze jongen geen gevoelens meer te hebben. Ik bidde zo lang en deed de doe'a smeekte ALLAH om hulp om van de gevoelens af te komen die ik heb voor deze jongen. Toen ging ik slapen en droomde het volgende:

Ik droomde over mijn eigen bruiloft. Ik was in het wit gekleed en zat op een stoel. Mijn haar had ik los en ik had henna op mijn handen. Ik zag mijn familie in vreugde dansen. Ik keek naar een wit kleed dat op de muur was gehangen daarop stond mijn naam en de naam van de jongen van wie ik had gebid geen gevoelens meer te hebben. Dit was het laatste wat ik zag. Ik ben nu zo bang dat ik niet weet wat ik moet doen. Mag ik geloven in deze droom? heeft het een betekenis zo ja wat betekent het dan? A.u.b mensen als jullie mij kunnen helpen hiermee zou ik erg blij zijn. 

Alvast bedankt en tot gauw insha allah.

Liefs saida.

----------


## Oguz

Mestal betekent dat je komt te overlijden. In je droom jezelf zien in witte pak of jurk is de katoen die je om je krijgt als je dood bent. Dit komt wel errug schokkend over voor je dat begrijp ik. Maar Het hoeft zo te zijn maar dat is een van de betekenissen. Mijn zusje van 17 voordat ze kwam te overlijden tijdens de aardbeving, paar dagen voor de aardbeving had ze 2 keer dezelfde droom gehad dat ze zich steeds in een trouwjurk zag, ze had dit droom verteld aan haar vriendin paar keer. En na 2 dagen was ze overleden door de aarbeving.

----------


## Yassine_H

Ja, dat is wat ik ook heb gehoord. het spijt me, maar klopt het wel?

----------


## Oguz

het hoeft dat niet altijd te betekenen, maar wat ik boven verteld had is echt waar. Je moet je gevoelens in bedwang houden, je bent een meisje jongens denken meestal aan een ding. Maar niet alle jongens zijn zo natuurlijk. Laat hem maar 1 of 2 jaar wachten kijken of hij echt van je houdt.

----------


## dicksr

Beste Saida,

Dit heb ik toch ergens anders ook al gelezen?

dicksr

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door dicksr_ 
> *Beste Saida,
> 
> Dit heb ik toch ergens anders ook al gelezen?
> 
> dicksr*


Masturbatie wil nog wel eens opluchtend werken.
 :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:   :lol:

----------


## islam for life

> _Geplaatst door superdick_ 
> *Masturbatie wil nog wel eens opluchtend werken.
> je spreekt uit ervaring zeker .je hebt waarschynlijk nog geen vriendin zo trekse        *

----------


## super ick

> _Geplaatst door islam for life_


Dank U ik zal aan U denken de volgende keer.  :Iluvu:

----------


## khattab

INNAL7AMDALILILAHI NA7MADUHU UA NASTA3INUH UA NASTAGFIRUH 
AMA BA3D:

ASAALAMOU 3ALAIKOUM WR WB ,

BESTE ZUSTER SAIDA, 
IK HEB JE VERHAAL GELEZEN EN EIGENLIJK VIND IK DAT JIJ HET MOEILIJK IS DAN HET AL IS. JIJ WEET AL7AMDULILAH DAT EEN RELATIE VERBODEN HARAM IS= DALIL(BEWIJS) UIT DE QORAN HIEROP IS SURAT: iSRA/ MIN QOULIHI TA3ALA: LAA TAQRABU ZINAA,
allah swt zegt hier duidelijk komt niet in de buurt van overspel, en een relatie is 100% de buurt van overspel, met uitleg van een imam zegt hij je mag niet eens in de buurt komen van een meid met haar praten enzovoort. dus het is heel duidelijk je kan niet langer deze relatie voortzetten, je kunt het jou vriend uitleggen en mischien dat jullie trouwplannen hebben dat kan maar zodra jullie niet getrouwd zijn is het: la ja zuz= niet toegestaan om met hem in kontakt te komen. als je verder uitleg wil over dit kun je me een mailtje sturen([email protected]). nu wil ik graag reageren op de droom, dit kan een betekenis hebben maar daarvoor moet je NOOIT EN NEVER HET INTERNET OM HULP VRAGEN. je moet naar een imam gaan en als je dat niet kan of durft stuur iemand ik zou het ook wel voor jou willen doen. wat onze broeder zegt over dat het betekent dat je dood gaat, allahoe a3lam, maar dit is bijgeloof allah swt heeft vastgesteld wanneeer iemand doodgaat en daarvoor is een droom niet nodig.
UA ALLAH OU A3LAM, VERGEEF ME ALS IK IETS VERKEERDS HEB GEZEGD,

ASAALMOU 3ALAIKOUM WR WB

----------


## alQiyamah

Alle lof zij Allah en vrede en zegeningen zij met Zijn Boodschapper.

Zuster in de Islam, je zult in de pubertijd door een scala van gevoelens heen geen. Tijdens deze periode zullen je gevoelens en emoties de overhand hebben op jouw verstand en rede. Daarom kom je geregeld tegen dat een persoon in deze periode hopeloos verliefd wordt op iemand zonder enige logische reden. Slechts een blik, een gesprek of een lief woordje zijn al voldoende om iemand te doen wegkwijnen en om deze persoon het idee te geven dat hij niet zonder zijn geliefde kan leven. Dit kan zelfs zulke vormen aannemen dat hij zelfs bereidt is de ander te aanbidden. We weten allemaal dat dit niet meer dan bedrog is en veel huwelijken die op basis hiervan tot stand zijn gekomen, zijn mislukt en liepen uit op een echtscheiding en vijandigheid.

Een huwelijk houdt niet slechts in dat er sprake moet zijn van gevoelens en emoties tussen beide partijen, maar ook wederzijds begrip en de bereidheid tot opofferingen. Het is onmogelijk dat twee personen voor de duur van dit wereldse leven dit soort gevoelens van liefde en romantiek zullen behouden.

Je dient daarom dan ook jouw visie op het leven, de realiteit en de werkelijkheid van het huwelijk recht te zetten. Het huwelijk dient namelijk gefundeerd te zijn op de juiste basis samen met een goede onderlinge verstandhouding, wederzijds begrip, gelijke intellect en een soortgelijk karakter. Ook dient de ene partij de ander te respecteren en goed te behandelen. Als je weet dat Allah jou beter kent dan jij jezelf, dat Hij weet wie als man geschikt voor jou is en met wie jij gelukkig zal worden, dan is het beter voor jou om jouw smeekbeden tot Allah te richten, zodat Hij jou een rechtschapen man zal schenken en dat jij voor hem een goede vrouw zal zijn.

Wat betreft de illusie waarin je nu leeft, deze zal vervagen als jij je visie op de realiteit herziet. Tenslotte wensen wij jou leiding en standvastigheid toe en moge Allah jou een rechtschapen man schenken, die ervoor zal zorgen dat je in dit leven gelukkig bent en in het Hiernamaals.

En Allah weet het beter.

----------


## sami24

Beste saida 
ik weet daar ook niet zo veel van maar wat ik je kan aanraden vertel het aan een imam of iemand die er verstand van heeft. 
Ik hoop dat je een beetje tot rust komt en niet zoveel over die droom nadenkt want in de koran staat dat je drie verschillende dromen kan dromen de dromen van saitan die leugens zijn, ware dromen,dromen die een verwerking van gebeurtenissen van de afgelopen dag zijn. Je kan ook naar www. walidin.com gaan. Ik hoop voor jouw dat je er wat aan hebt.

allah y hawan

sami24  :maroc:

----------


## [email protected]

Sallamou 3allaikoum Saida,

Ik heb jou stukje gelezen en om eerlijk te zijn is het hartstikke moeilijk om iemand te vergeten, zodra je bent gehecht aan die persoon. Je hecht je sneller aan iemand dan je hem vergeet. Soms wens ik dat het andersom was, maar hamdoellilah dat heeft niet kunnen baten.

Wat ik bij jou heb gelezen is dat je veel om Allah's hulp hebt gevraagd, dat is hartstikke mooi, moge Allah je bijstaan. Maar wel vroeg ik me af of je weleens de Salaat istigarah hebt gehad, dat is een salaat die je verricht als iemand een belangrijke beslissing moet nemen. In deze salaat moet je twee Rakaat bidden (deze 2 raka3at vallen buiten het verplichte gebed). En dan zeg je de volgende du3a.

O Allah! Ik zoek raad in Uw kennis en kracht van Uw macht en ik vraag om Uw veelomvattende zegeningen, U beschikt over macht en ik niet, U bent alwetend en ik niet. U bent de kenner van het onwaarneembare, O Allah! Als u weet dat deze aangelegenheid [zeg dan waar je om raad wil vragen] gunstig is voor mijn religie en mijn (levens)onderhoud en voor mij in het Hiernamaals, laat U het dan voor mij bepalen en maakt het gemakkelijk voor mij om het te verkrijgen en zegen mij hiermee.En als U weet dat deze aangelegenheid schadelijk is voor mij in mijn religie en mijn (levens)onderhoud en in het Hiernamaals, houdt het dan ver weg van mij en laat mij hiervan afstand nemen. En verorden datgene wat goed is voor mij en laat mij hier tevredenheid in vinden.

Allahoema iennie astakhieroka bie 3ielmaka wa astaqdieroeka bieqoedratieka wa as-aloeka mien fadlieka l-3adhziem, faiennaka taqdieroe wa laa aqdier, wa ta3lemoe wa laa a3lam, wa anta 3allamoe lghoeyoeb. Allaahoema ien koenta ta3lamoe anna hadza lemra (zeg dan waar je om raad wil vragen) Khayroen lie fie dienie wa ma3ashie wa 3aaqiebatie amrie.Faqdhoerhoe lie wa yassierhoe lie thoemma baariek lie fieh, wa ien koenta ta'lamoe anna haadza lamra sharroen lie fie dienie wa mashi wa 3aaqiebatie amrie. Fasriefhoe annie wasriefnie, anhoe waqdoer lie lkhayra h aythoe kaana thoemma ardennie bieh.

Tot slot nog een stukje: Eenieder die de raad van de Schepper vraagt, zal er geen spijt van krijgen en diegene die de raad van de gelovigen vraagt, zal zich zeker voelen over zijn beslissingen. 
Allah heeft in de Koran gezegd: 'en raadpleeg heb bij de zaak. En wanneer je dan besloten hebt, vertrouw dan op Allah. (Soerat aal-imraan (3) aayah 159.

Zo heb er nekpijn van gekregen, maar als het je insha Allah maar kan 
helpen  :Smilie: ..

Insha Allah komt het allemaal goed.. Allahh ma3ak (Allah is bij je). 

Rest me niets dan je te groeten en suc6 te wensen met je keus.

Wasallamou 3allaikoum.

[email protected]

----------


## shayma D

lieve saida, 
ja waar moet ik beginnen ja als je eft van hem houd ja waarom niet maar je ouders moeten het wel weten tog? niet meer die stiekeme gedoe dat lijkt me het beste en het heeft er misschien iets te maken mee hoe oud je bent ik bedoel als je 12 bent dan kan je wel wachten maar als je 18 bent bijvoorbeeld en egt weet dat je van hem houd en hij ook van jou moet je dat met je moeder zeg maar overleggen dat lijkt me de beste.
doeg

----------


## IbnRushd

> _Geplaatst door Oguz_ 
> *Mestal betekent dat je komt te overlijden. In je droom jezelf zien in witte pak of jurk is de katoen die je om je krijgt als je dood bent. Dit komt wel errug schokkend over voor je dat begrijp ik. Maar Het hoeft zo te zijn maar dat is een van de betekenissen. Mijn zusje van 17 voordat ze kwam te overlijden tijdens de aardbeving, paar dagen voor de aardbeving had ze 2 keer dezelfde droom gehad dat ze zich steeds in een trouwjurk zag, ze had dit droom verteld aan haar vriendin paar keer. En na 2 dagen was ze overleden door de aarbeving.*


Wat zijn je bewijzen? Uit welke traditie komt 't voor? Wie zegt dat het zo is? Kun je het ook hard maken, of is dit gewoon een flauwekul?

----------

